# Funny Chicken-Loving Video



## alitabibnejad (Jan 27, 2013)

I am not a chicken owner. I just love chickens and want to learn about them so maybe some day.

This video is funny, though, a song about chickens' problems.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Very very cute. I'm new at chickens too! I bought so many books and read and read! Now I finally have my babies! I'm so in love! I have two 1month old female partridge silkie chicks, DNA testing for sex. And I have one almost 3 month old, I pray is a pullet! She's a silkie blue. You really should give it a try. Right now and spring you can easily order a great selection. I ordered mine online. From a silkie breeder. I found a place not too far from me about 21/2 hours away so the chicks didn't have to travel too far. I bought my chicks at a month old and bought my older one at the same time. They we're all shipped together and the chicks we're hiding under my older one! She kept them warm! They we're packaged so nicely with a heat source and some fresh fruit and a little straw. I do really recommend you give it a go with chickens! You will be surprised how wonderful they are! And how you will adore them! I pray mine grow up to be healthy happy hens! I built a run in my yard and framed in their coop. I have some work to do on the coop yet as I'm adding another nesting box and shingling the roof of the coop. The run is 6feet high 8feet long by 8 feet wide. We built a door to the front so I can enter easily. The roof and sides are poultry netting just stapled to the boards. I was able to build the run for a total of about 120.dollars! Not too bad for a larger run. It's been really fun doing things for the chickens! I think you will love it!! Well have I talked you into getting chickens yet? Ha ha. I just wanted to share with you how great it's been! I'm still learning of course and read as much as I can! But they are really great to have!


----------



## alitabibnejad (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow! My biggest issue is that I live in a studio apartment. Getting chickens is at the top of my list when I move, i.e., it's a must-be-able to when I get a different place. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Your welcome! I waited 8 years! My last place I couldn't have chickens either. Finally finally finally I was able to get some! I've lived here for about3 years and I waited another two before I finally got them! I didn't have the money for the run or coop. But when your time comes I'm sure you will be as happy as I am about it! They really are amazing creatures!  best wishes to you!


----------



## alitabibnejad (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks again and much obliged! Not only is that great encouragement but it's the way anything you really want works!


----------

